# New to the trade



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

How old are you?
Sorry only four words.


----------



## Morales5712 (Oct 13, 2018)

John Valdes said:


> How old are you?
> Sorry only four words.


34 in 3 months


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

You’re not to old. Local 3 NY maybe? I was just getting good at your age.
At this age was when I finally took this trade seriously. At your age I would look for a job with a governmental agency or indoor plant work. I did not like working for a contractor. But one sent me to a plant shutdown. I never looked back. 
Go for it. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Morales5712 (Oct 13, 2018)

John Valdes said:


> You’re not to old. Local 3 NY maybe? I was just getting good at your age.
> At this age was when I finally took this trade seriously. At your age I would look for a job with a governmental agency or indoor plant work. I did not like working for a contractor. But one sent me to a plant shutdown. I never looked back.
> Go for it. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


Thank you


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

This is a trade and career that if you invest the effort to learn it will reward you. 
I started in the trade when I was 19, by your age I was running work for contractors.

Welcome,


----------



## Morales5712 (Oct 13, 2018)

SWDweller said:


> This is a trade and career that if you invest the effort to learn it will reward you.
> I started in the trade when I was 19, by your age I was running work for contractors.
> 
> Welcome,


My thing is my age 34


----------



## 502Lou (8 mo ago)

I wouldn’t sweat it, I just decided to make a career change, got into the IBEW in April of this year, haven’t started schooling yet(not until the fall anyway) and I don’t regret it even with taking a large pay cut. I’ve been lucky and have worked with a couple really good (at least I think) JWs. I just turned 36. I think the maturity that comes with our age helps out. Just my 2 cents and thought I’d share you aren’t alone out there.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Morales5712 said:


> Greetings sparkys … somewhat new to the trade… did a year and a few months of commercial but currently working for a residential contractor… feel like I’m too old for the trade currently 34 words of encouragement would be helpful I’m base in New York City


The best time to plant a tree is thirty years ago. 
The second best time is today.


----------



## Ronan (9 mo ago)

You're not too old at all. I'm quite a bit older than you and I have no problem keeping up with the demands. But I also exercise regularly. I suggest that if you're heavy & carrying extra fat and out of shape to start eating properly and exercising every day. It'll take the years off you. Also hydrate, & use sun screen.

Good luck brother.


----------



## Morales5712 (Oct 13, 2018)

Nando said:


> You're not too old at all. I'm quite a bit older than you and I have no problem keeping up with the demands. But I also exercise regularly. I suggest that if you're heavy & carrying extra fat and out of shape to start eating properly and exercising every day. It'll take the years off you. Also hydrate, & use sun screen.
> 
> Good luck brother.


Thank you.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forums, and to the trade.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Welcome !! I am 66 and still working
not as hard or as long of days as i used to though LOL


----------



## Morales5712 (Oct 13, 2018)

MikeFL said:


> Welcome to the forums, and to the trade.


Thank you .. really needed the support.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Your age just means that you need to be reading more than watching the brainless tube you have. NO way am I saying that you should reduce your time with family or friends. 
Carry a code book and read it cover to cover. I have twice. The bible 3 times. 
Find training classes, Fluke use to put them on for free in the local Holiday Inn. Occasionally not a product that I cared about but I ALWAYS left knowing more than when I went in. 

Engage the brain when working, " is there a better way to do this " Might be only one run. Be quick about your walking. Step it up a notch, Have everything with you when you change sides of the room. Read at least 3 pages for break and 6 pages for lunch. 

As an old boss used to say, the cream always rises to the top.
The cream gets to keep his job, gets raises and perks when they are available.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

TURN BREAKERS OFF FIRST


----------



## Morales5712 (Oct 13, 2018)

SWDweller said:


> Your age just means that you need to be reading more than watching the brainless tube you have. NO way am I saying that you should reduce your time with family or friends.
> Carry a code book and read it cover to cover. I have twice. The bible 3 times.
> Find training classes, Fluke use to put them on for free in the local Holiday Inn. Occasionally not a product that I cared about but I ALWAYS left knowing more than when I went in.
> 
> ...


Thank you sparky really need this just motivates me.


----------

